# Jungle Val



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm attempting yet again to grow some Jungle Val in my Tanganyikan tank. Last time I tried, the plant started to grow a good bit, and started sprouting runners, but then it suddenly melted and the whole plant vanished. I've decided to try again, because even the one little bunch I've planted really adds to the atmosphere of the tank and makes it seem that much more alive. That, plus the green of the plant makes the algae not look so bad for some reason.

My pH is around 8.4-8.6. Temperature is around 76 degrees. I'm assuming my lighting is adequate since the plant grew last time. What can I do to prevent it from melting altogether like last time? I really don't even know what went wrong. I'm a complete amateur when it comes to live plants, but I've seen a couple Tang tanks with Jungle Val and I really love the look.

Any pointers?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you adding any plant supplements?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

No, I'm not. I don't really know a whole lot about live plants. I just read that Vallisneria doesn't really require any added Co2 or anything like that, is relatively hardy, and grows fast. I'm not against adding supplements, but I didn't want to buy something and dump it into my tank without knowing whether I would need it or what effects it could have on my tank.

Are there any products you recommend?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually I was just making sure that you were not. Vals tend to be on the fragile side when it comes to additives. For example liquid CO2 will usually burn holes in the leaf structure. I would recommend keeping it simple. Put the light on a timmer for 8-10 hours and maybe throw a root tab or 2 under them and sit back an watch.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

How deep should I have planted the bulb?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

From my experience, Vals WILL melt when introduced to a different tank(like when going from the nursery to your tank). But then grow back. It might take a while for it to melt, but it will...and then it will come back. 

Here's a video from my man, dustin...who honestly got me into the plant thing. i learned a lot from his videos and he really seems to know his stuff...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxUkXZn2b3Q


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, here's a question for you guys. I've been reading and most places say you should plant the Val so that the crown of the bulb is sticking out so the leaves grow upward. I didn't know that before so when I planted the Val the first time I buried the bulb in the sand pretty well. After the plant melted completely, there was no growth. The bulb is probably still in the sand. In fact, if you get underneath my tank with a light you can still see the roots. Would it be possible that the bulb is still alive, but hasn't grown because it's not receiving light and if I brought it up to the surface of the sand it could sprout new plants, or is it gone?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fuzz said:


> From my experience, Vals WILL melt when introduced to a different tank(like when going from the nursery to your tank). But then grow back. It might take a while for it to melt, but it will...and then it will come back.
> 
> Here's a video from my man, dustin...who honestly got me into the plant thing. i learned a lot from his videos and he really seems to know his stuff...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxUkXZn2b3Q


Also, thanks for the video. It was really helpful. I got hooked on watching them and now I'm starting to get excited about this whole live plant thing.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

So, upon further consideration, asking if the old bulb would still grow was a silly question. But is it safe to say that it died because the bulb was too deep so it didn't receive enough light to grow once all the leaves melted completely? I plan on tying a rock to the base of this one and planting it so the crown is above the surface of the sand. I'm also considering trimming all the leaves down to about two inches so they can start fresh, but I'm not sure about that yet. Here's hoping for better luck.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I tied the roots to a rock and buried it so the crown is exposed. I've had one new leaf sprout up and I now have a new runner with 3 new leaves growing out of it. I'm very pleased.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see what happens when you listen to these crackpots....lol..
as we go along in this hobby we all run into situations where we have no clue as to what is going on or what to do about it...
but somewhere there are folks that have been there and done that and have the answers..that is the reason why these forums can be a real boon to the hobby...


----------

